# speed sharp



## klthms (Mar 26, 2020)

I have a 1997 model speed sharp automatic chain grinder a buddy of mine gave me and I told him to put new capacitors in it a while back, he took it apart and didnt get a chance to finish the project and gave it to me, I have looked for a wiring diagram for it but the ones that come up on the web only show 1 cap and no drawing as far as wiring goes.. mine has 2 caps,


----------



## Philbert (Mar 26, 2020)

Welcome to A.S.!

I know nothing about motors. I have attached several wiring diagrams for similar grinders: they all appear to have a single capacitor too, which may not help. Might be more of a motor question than a grinder question.

Speed Sharp are made by Tecomec, who also makes the Oregon grinders, and which many clone grinders are modeled after. Maybe reach out to them for technical assistance? www.tecomec.com

Philbert


----------



## klthms (Mar 26, 2020)

Thank you and yeah I will probably have to write the manufacturer and see if the can go back into their archives and see what they can do.. it says it's made in Italy on the label


----------



## blades (Mar 27, 2020)

it just may have two sets of windings as back in the day everything was bi-directional- so a cap for each direction is possible rather than a fancy wiring harness. it could also be one cap for starting and the other for running- that is still fairly common on motors. Last but not least 2 cap wired together to achieve the amount of capacitance wanted- sometimes cheaper that way than one large cap. just a couple quick ideas.


----------

